#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  static refraction correction

## tdb

Hi everybody,



I was wondering if somebody could explain to me what is the main purpose of static correction refraction and what are the steps to perform it ?

Thanks !See More: static refraction correction

----------


## geobob

Static corrections are  done to eliminate the  effect of the near-surface weathered structure under each shot and each geophone for each trace. It has two components:
1) Elevation static corrections, which correct for the surface heights of the shot and geophone above a standard height datum (Datum Plane)
2) Weathering static corrections, which correct for the heterogeneous surface layer, a few metres to several tens of metres thick, of abnormally low seismic velocity(Weathered Zone)
The estimation of the velocity of the WZ can be made by seismic refraction or more precisely, if  you have a Well in your sudy area, by the recording of the direct wave in this well(seismic carrotage)

I think this short description will help you!

----------


## tdb

thanks a lot!

----------


## tdb

hei Geobob,
I had two other questions and I didn't find any answers: 
- for the elevation statics correction, what is the datum elevation by default ? what do we need as input to compute this elevation statics correction?
- Could you explain me what is the difference between conventional refraction statics and tomography?
thanks in advance!

----------

